# Bases de donnes > Langage SQL > Livres >  [Livre] Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Security Cookbook

## forum

*Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Security Cookbook
*
**



> *Introduction :* Practical, focused recipes for securing your SQL Server database Master the latest techniques for data and code encryption, user authentication and authorization, protection against brute force attacks, denial-of-service attacks, and SQL Injection, and more A learn-by-example recipe-based approach that focuses on key concepts to provide the foundation to solve real world problems
> 
> [Lire la suite]


Avez-vous lu ce livre ou pensez-vous le lire ?Souhaitez-vous ajouter une critique de ce livre sur la page de la rubrique ?Avez-vous un commentaire  faire ?

 ::merci::

----------

